# Biggest tires for 585



## Pegorider (Nov 2, 2008)

I love the way 25mm Michelin Pro 2s ride on my Pegoretti. But when I put those same tires on my Look 585, they're just too big. Instead, I run skinny 23mm Contis on the Look.

What's the biggest tire you've run on your 585? I'm looking for a tire with a bit more volume than the 23mm Contis, but still have adequate clearance so that anything caught in my tire won't get caught by the brake bridge.

Thx


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have 565 instead of 585, but they are essentially the same except for the bottom bracket...

I run 25mm Specialized Mondo Pro without any issues. There's not a lot of remaining clearance, but enough. Maybe 1/4" on all sides. I could probably run some 28mm tires, but clearance would be minimal.


----------

